# Book raffle One man and his Bike.



## Freds Dad (1 May 2017)

I've finished the book I was sent by Easypeez so it is now up for raffle. Names below please and I'll get one of my chickens to choose a name on Sunday.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 May 2017)

Yes please.


----------



## EasyPeez (2 May 2017)

Highly recommended


----------



## wheresthetorch (2 May 2017)

Yes please.


----------



## HertzvanRental (2 May 2017)

And me, please.


----------



## oldfatfool (2 May 2017)

Please and thank you.


----------



## Philhh (2 May 2017)

Yes please


----------



## NorthernDave (2 May 2017)

EasyPeez said:


> Highly recommended



Agreed, one of the best cycling books I've read.


----------



## Houthakker (2 May 2017)

Me too please.


----------



## stephec (5 May 2017)

Yes please.


----------



## Freds Dad (8 May 2017)

Hi

@stephec was chosen by the chicken. Please PM you address and I'll post it to you.


----------



## stephec (8 May 2017)

Top hole old bean, pm on the way.


----------



## wheresthetorch (9 May 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> Hi
> 
> @stephec was chosen by the chicken. Please PM you address and I'll post it to you.



Clucking hell.


----------



## stephec (18 Jun 2017)

Thanks to Fred's Dad, this is now back up for grabs.

Names to be drawn next Friday night.

I'll chuck in all the names above for starters, unless anyone does want it?


----------



## gaijintendo (18 Jun 2017)

If it is a draw, I could do with something to read.


----------



## cabbieman (23 Jun 2017)

I'm in if it's not too late


----------



## stephec (27 Jun 2017)

Ooops, forgot all about this.

Coming up on the rails at the finish the winner is @cabbieman 

PM me your details and I'll get it in the post to you.


----------

